
The Joy of Stats  - prtk
http://www.gapminder.org/videos/the-joy-of-stats/#.TmJwpFOk3O0.hackernews
======
andrewcamel
Related to what Google is doing with their search statistics:

<http://www.google.com/trends/correlate/draw>

